# The foster babies in action



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good night they are cute little things. How in the world are you going to not keep one? I don't think I could get rid of them all.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

omg. i'd never get anything done. great names......


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

How precious! I love, love, love Sprite!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

They are precious and they are a handful. Right now they're in the foster building and I have them blocked so they can only go inside a few feet but have the little enclosed yard to play in before it gets too hot. If they had run of the whole building I would shudder to think of the things they'd get into! If I bring them into the house or my backyard I don't get anything done because they have to be watched constantly. And of course they're all running in 5 different directions at once and 3 of them can still easily walk through the fence so that could be a bad plan. Serious cuteness though!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG!!! Love the Chi correcting them. Was it Solo, sitting there like "look I'm submissive, I promise?" Just way too cute!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I WANT ONE!!! I said no more small dogs but they are too cute!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't get over how much they look like Sprocket did when he was that age! 

That's probably why I want one :biggrin:


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Way too cute, and small!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay, I just have to have the fat little hairy one with no legs!!! It would be a perfect match with Brisco!! They'd be twins, running around tormenting Shade together. 

Darn good thing you are across country....oh wait, you're just a hop skip and a jump down the road from me!:becky:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Bouncy, bouncy, bouncy.... OK... stop, rest, for a nanosecond. Ok! Time to bounce some more... :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

And their tails--- do they ever stop wagging? 

I just never knew so much cuteness could fit into such tiny packages!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

chowder said:


> Okay, I just have to have the fat little hairy one with no legs!!! It would be a perfect match with Brisco!! They'd be twins, running around tormenting Shade together.
> 
> Darn good thing you are across country....oh wait, you're just a hop skip and a jump down the road from me!:becky:


Yes I am just a few tiny hours away. Brisco needs a brother to grow up with.....:biggrin1:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

omg they are adorible!!!!


----------

